

FBI believed Kim Dotcom had a ‘doomsday device’ - 1337biz
http://www.bgr.com/2012/08/10/kim-dotcom-raid-fbi-feared-doomsday-device/

======
aw3c2
Spam, actual site you want to visit is
[http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&obj...](http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10826176)
which was submitted yesterday <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4370843>

------
bediger4000
A lot of cultures have a saying that goes something like this: "The innocent
do not think of evil". There's variations, I've seen "The innocent walk
without care", and others.

I have a hard time not thinking that either FBI members think that "Doomsday
Devices" (a.k.a. "Pearl Harbor" devices) exist for FBI data, or that FBI
members are incompetent when it comes to computers.

Of course, these two ideas aren't mutually exclusive.

~~~
bediger4000
Just found another version, don't know the original language or culture: "To
the unclean mind, nothing can be clean."

